# New TLDs - thoughts?



## D. Strout (Feb 19, 2014)

A lot of the new TLDs that have been in the pipeline for several months are starting to drop now, and I'm wondering what y'all here think of them. What will it mean for the future of the web? Will there be problems with sites that don't recognize anything longer than .museum (for instance, .technology)? Will they see wide adoption?

I think they won't be too widely accepted, at least not for a while. It seems the standard is still, and always will be, .com. People know it and that has a lot of value, even if someone looking for a good name knows that it is the most crowded namespace in existence. Most people I've talked to about it haven't heard a thing about the release of new TLDs, and I expect would be put off if they saw a link (either in print or online) to a website ending in anything other than .com (or .org - even .net is weird).

Still, for what it's worth, I've picked up the domain ilove.technology. Any of you own a domain with a new TLD?


----------



## MannDude (Feb 19, 2014)

Novelty domains.

They'll be like ".info" is soon. Some are neat, but more or less mostly useless. I expect they'll sell for $2.00/YR brand new eventually.


----------



## trewq (Feb 19, 2014)

Just more money grabbing by those who can. I don't see them going anyone unless you have a really good domain hack.


----------



## Artie (Feb 19, 2014)

My current registrar (internet.bs) doesn't support any so I've been staying away.


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 19, 2014)

Artie said:


> My current registrar (internet.bs) doesn't support any so I've been staying away.


Sidenote, but I can never take Internet.bs seriously (even though I've heard they're a good registrar) because whenever I see the name, I always think "Internet bulls**t". I use NameCheap and Name.com, both of which are offering the new Donuts TLDs.


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 19, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Sidenote, but I can never take Internet.bs seriously (even though I've heard they're a good registrar) because whenever I see the name, I always think "Internet bulls**t". I use NameCheap and Name.com, both of which are offering the new Donuts TLDs.


.bs is the Bahamas TLD and Internet.bs is a Bahamas based company.


----------



## eva2000 (Feb 19, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Sidenote, but I can never take Internet.bs seriously (even though I've heard they're a good registrar) because whenever I see the name, I always think "Internet bulls**t". I use NameCheap and Name.com, both of which are offering the new Donuts TLDs.


I moved all my domains from namecheap.com to internet.bs a few years back.. saving over US$600/yr (yes quite a few domains) in renewals trumps any perception of the domain hehe

i just don't see most of the new TLD taking off.. I feel sorry for small to medium sized businesses who have to fork out more $$$ to secure these new TLD to protect their existing .com/.net/.org brand names !


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 19, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Sidenote, but I can never take Internet.bs seriously (even though I've heard they're a good registrar) because whenever I see the name, I always think "Internet bulls**t". I use NameCheap and Name.com, both of which are offering the new Donuts TLDs.


Actually the main domain registrar I use  

Love them.


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 19, 2014)

eva2000 said:


> I moved all my domains from namecheap.com to internet.bs a few years back.. saving over US$600/yr (yes quite a few domains) in renewals trumps any perception of the domain hehe
> 
> i just don't see most of the new TLD taking off.. I feel sorry for small to medium sized businesses who have to fork out more $$$ to secure these new TLD to protect their existing .com/.net/.org brand names !


Well, realistically you would only expect maybe one or two of the new extensions to be relevant to any given business. That's only maybe $70/year extra, tops. No problem there.

I feel sorry for you having to transfer those hundreds (it must be up there if you're saving $600/year) of domains - how long did that take?

 




HalfEatenPie said:


> Actually the main domain registrar I use
> 
> Love them.



Like I said, I don't dislike the registrar or have anything against them. They must be doing a good job, because I haven't heard a single bad thing about them. I would use them, but I'm already settled at NameCheap. It's just their name that amuses me.

...Just to clarify so I don't have everyone who uses/likes them (which is a lot of people) breathing down my back.


----------



## eva2000 (Feb 19, 2014)

1/2 were transferred and 1/2 were registered at internet.bs.. took a few days 

but those small to medium business might have to fork out more for pre-registration i.e. >US$45/yr per domain


----------



## Artie (Feb 19, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Sidenote, but I can never take Internet.bs seriously (even though I've heard they're a good registrar) because whenever I see the name, I always think "Internet bulls**t". I use NameCheap and Name.com, both of which are offering the new Donuts TLDs.


More like bulls**t free. They are in Bahamas, where the law is much more lax. Front line live chat support is terrible tho. I always email in and ask for level 2 agent.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 20, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> .bs is the Bahamas TLD and Internet.bs is a Bahamas based company.


Comically enough, and I may have told you this already, when were visiting Nassau and at the Casino at Cable Beach we were about 1/4th of a mile from the Internet.BS office. I later discovered this when doing a WhoIS lookup on a domain and noted their (Internet.BS) address.


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 20, 2014)

On topic please? We now know it's Internet.b[eesknee]s, so now that we've figured that out, can we figure out the future of the new TLDs?


----------



## MannDude (Feb 20, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> On topic please? We now know it's Internet.b[eesknee]s, so now that we've figured that out, can we figure out the future of the new TLDs?


Haha, sorry. Usually it's me doing the push to go back on topic, instead of being the one to ramble off topic.

http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/delegated-strings

Gotta admit, some of those are just silly.


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 20, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Gotta admit, some of those are just silly.


While some (maybe even many - I didn't read that whole list!) may be silly, I actually think it would be a good thing if these TLDs could gain some traction. .Com is such a crowded namespace, and it often doesn't even mean "commercial" any more. If people could get used to seeing them, I think people looking to register a new domain would benefit from being able to "categorize" their business's online presence with an appropriate extension. Sadly, like most here, I don't see it happening.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Yup .com is not about commercial anymore - more like something .us wants to be.

The value of a TLD is based on the community which is using it.

E.g. .io and .cc got quite a good reputation out of the github projects.

The new TLD are more specialised so they won't get much attention.

Only chance is that a big player catches one and others want to get the - then popular TLD - too.


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 20, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Comically enough, and I may have told you this already, when were visiting Nassau and at the Casino at Cable Beach we were about 1/4th of a mile from the Internet.BS office. I later discovered this when doing a WhoIS lookup on a domain and noted their (Internet.BS) address.


Yeah I remember that. I think it was the same night I got drunk in the hotel bar and then drunk purchased 48 one word .pw domains.


----------



## vampireJ (Feb 20, 2014)

test


----------



## MannDude (Feb 20, 2014)

vampireJ said:


> test


Looks like it worked


----------



## spry (Feb 21, 2014)

It's becoming more of a gimmick and I honestly don't get the hype of it. I agree with @MannDude, most of them are just pure outright silly.

I would't be surprised to see '*.facebook' or '*.twitter' having their very own reserved "TLD" assigned to them down the road.

Call me an ole fart, but .com, .net and .org is what I still and always will consider as domains.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 21, 2014)

spry said:


> Call me an ole fart, but .com, .net and .org is what I still and always will consider as domains.


Don't forget the country level domains.

I know a lot of people that like to use .se .co.uk or .dk.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Feb 21, 2014)

I think instead of promoting new TLD's we should be promoting people to become domain name registrars, it took me forever to figure out how to do it and when I found out it turns out it costs a ton of money to do (which I'm still not entirely clear on why it costs so much)


----------



## Royal (Feb 22, 2014)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> I think instead of promoting new TLD's we should be promoting people to become domain name registrars, it took me forever to figure out how to do it and when I found out it turns out it costs a ton of money to do (which I'm still not entirely clear on why it costs so much)



well how much does it cost million's? i'm interested in knowing opcorn:


----------



## peterw (Feb 24, 2014)

Numbers of registrations are bad.

.guru               37k

.photography  21k

.today               8k

.technology       7k

Older ones

.pro               113k

.tel                147k

.name           159k

.asia             362k

.mobi         1,058k

.us             1,814k

.biz            2,656k

.info           5,709k


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Feb 26, 2014)

I think they will be confusing minds in the future.. New 5 TLD wont make problem but hundreds of will.


----------



## 24/7/365 (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know if the TLDs will take off but I certainly hope not.

With the explosion of TLDs it's going to be very hard for the less technical to know if a website is legitimate or not.

As it stands, there are people losing tens of millions on phishing scams.

The only people that stand to benefit from all this are the scammers and domain registrars.

For the rest of us, it's confusion, complication and a needless cycle of name registration to fend off squatters and cyber pests.


----------



## vampireJ (Feb 27, 2014)

real.estate

new.ventures

new.holdings

sex.*

sexy.singles

some cool domains to have. but obviously no longer available fast


----------

